# [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für Mini-PC-Systeme



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*[Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für Mini-PC-Systeme*

*Usertest des Xigmatek Durin
Kleiner CPU-Kühler für Mini-PC-Systeme auf Sockel 775/1156 und 1366-Basis
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sicherlich haben sich hier viele User schon einmal überlegt, sich ein Mini-PC-System aufzubauen und dabei nicht die Atom-CPUs zu verwenden, sondern sich gleich ein relativ leistungsfähiges System zu bauen.

Mainboards sind mittlerweile sehr gut zu bekommen. Allen voran das Zotac 9300 ITX WiFi, das für Sockel 775 CPUs ausgelegt ist oder jetzt auch ein P55 Mainboard von DFI.

Nur mit Tests für passende Kühler sieht es etwas dünn aus.
Grund genug, hier den ersten Test für den Durin zu posten.



*Das Testsystem:*

Für diesen Test nutze ich das Zotac 9300 ITX WiFi.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Gehäuse und somit der Testuntersatz für die Mini-Hardware ist das Silverstone Sugo SG 05 B.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 120mm Lüfter gut gekühlt und das mitgelieferte Netzteil leistet 300 Watt. 

Als CPU kommt ein INTEL Core2Quad Q6600 zum Einsatz. Mit 65 nm nicht die ganz frische Garde, jedoch auch sehr gängig und bei einem Zweit- oder sogar Dritt-System sicherlich öfter in der Planung.

*1. Lieferumfang Xigmatek Durin:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kleine und leichte Lüfter ist nur für Intel-Sockel erhältlich, die Anbringung erfolgt mittels Verschraubung.
Alle benötigten Teile sind vorhanden: Schrauben, Abstandshalter, eine Backplate mit Klebstreifen, für drei verschiedene Sockel ausgelegt, Kühlkörper, 92mm PWM-Lüfter und Gummihalterungen, damit die Vibrationen gemindert werden.
Ein kleiner Beutel Wärmeleitpaste und eine mehrsprachige Einbauanleitung, unter anderemsogar in Deutsch.

*2. Einbau*

Als erstes setzte ich die Backplate an. Die Schtzfolie der Klebstreifen liess ich zunächst dran, um mir ein Bild über den richtigen Sitz zu machen, da die Einbauanleitung aus Sparsamkeit nicht immer nur den Durin beschreibt,sondern viele Arbeitsschritte allgemein auf Lüfter von Xigmatek bezieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier in den Öffnungen am Mainboard ist nun das Gewinde der Backplate gut zu sehen. Die Gewinde stehen etwas heraus,so dass man die Backplate fast Narrensicher aufkleben kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgeklebt kann sie nun auch nicht mehr verrutschen, was den Einbau des Lüfters mit Verschraubung erleichtert.

Nun muss die Schutzfolie am Kühlerboden entfernt werden,wenn man die Wärmeleitpaste auftragen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Halterungen aufschrauben, soweit so gut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr gut sind die zwei 8mm-Heatpipes zu sehen, die im Direct-Touch-Verfahren große Hitze ableiten sollen.

Bisher alles recht einfach,aber der Teufel steckt im Detail: Was ist die richtige Lüfterausrichtung?

Die erste Überlegung war,da der Kühler asymetrisch geschnitten ist, ihn über den Chipsatzkühler zusetzen,um diesen noch aktiv mit zu kühlen. Weiterer Vorteil: Der Gehäuselüfter könnte zusätzlich durch die Lamellen blasen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist der Chipsatzkühler zu hoch.

Zweiter Ansatz: Aussparung über die Rams.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fehlen nur zwei Millimeter,aber es passt auch nicht, obwohl nur Rams mit Standardgröße verbaut sind.
Abzug in der Kompatibilitätsnote.

Dritter Ansatz:
Heatpipe Richtung Chipsatzkühler und die Idee mit der seitlichen Belüftung durch den Frontlüfter nochmals aufgreifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier steht der Kühler zu weit über das Mainboard über, der Deckel würde nicht mehr zu gehen.

Letzte Chance:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es passt. Wie man sieht,alles ist recht eng, ausreichend Platz ist aber vorhanden.
Jetzt kann es verschraubt werden.

Das Festschrauben geht recht einfach und mit relativ wenig Kraftaufwand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nun gut zu sehen: Die Wahl der richtigen Verschraubungsöffnungen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter: Die beiliegenden Gummihalterungen werden nur durch die Schraubenlöcher gezogen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Befestigung des Lüfters am Kühlkörper ist dehr gut durchdacht, die Gummilager besitzen kleine Schlitze, damit man sie in die Einkerbung am Kühlkörper und über die Lamellen schieben kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fertig.
Nun einmal die Draufsicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann der Einbau in das Gehäuse. Das Sugo muss dafür fast vollständig zerlegt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, ist nicht viel Platz zur Gehäuseseitenwand (unten) verblieben.

*Die Verbindung Durin-Zotac 9300 ITX WiFi funktioniert somit nur in eine Richtung!
*
Aber etwas angenehmes:
Die niedrige Höhe des Durin, nur 5,8 cm, erhält viel Platz zwischen Netzteil und CPU-Kühler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber was kann der kleine Zwerg nun?

Nach dem ersten Start ist auffällig,wie leise das ganze System doch ist. Der Durin bestreitet seinen Dienst in einer sehr angenehmen Lautstärke.

Aber Lautstärke ist nicht alles.
Zur Belastung wurden Prime 95, 3DMark06 und zur Messung CoreTemp herangezogen.

Die Temperaturen im Idle waren ganz ok, 36°C sagte Coretemp.

Unter Last wurden es dann schon 65°C und stieg weiter.

Ok, was macht der Durin bei einem FSB von 333 und somit beim C2Q 6600@ 3GHz?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Antwort. Das System taktet auf 2 GHz herunter, um eine Überhitzung zu verhindern.

*Fazit 1:* Einbau gut, unter Beachtung der richtigen Seite der Backplate.
Kompatibilität: Da nur eine Ausrichtung möglich ist und besonders für den Zweck, in engen und möglicherweise nicht immer gut belüfteten Gehäusen verbaut zu werden, befriedigend.

Leistung:
Um nur Emails zu bearbeiten oder nur einfache Anwendungen ohne Vollast durchzuführen, eignet sich der Durin sicherlich. Auch für Zweikerner sicherlich eine gute Wahl.

Das Temperatur und Abschaltproblem wurde mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter in der Seitenwand des Sugo gelöst: 

Ein Scythe Kaze Jyu Slim mit vier Gummidämpfern passte genau auf das Lüftergitter und bläst nun Frischluft seitlich auf die Lamellen, das Netzteil wurde umgedreht und zieht nun Frischluft durch die oberen Gitter und nicht mehr vom CPU-Kühler weg.

Der Erfolg: Im Idle 33°C und unter Last nun nur noch 55°C, allerdings *nicht* mit übertaktetem Prozessor.

*Fazit 2: *
Für 19,90 € bringt der Durin bei Standard-Einstellungen annehmbare Leistungen,wenn man die Belüftung verbessern kann.
Auch für kleine 45nm-Vierkerner ist er sicherlich verwendbar.

Für Übertaktungsversuche ist er gänzlich ungeeignet.
Die Lautstärke bleibt immer in akzeptablen Regionen und wird nie unangenehm.

Als leisen Ersatz für den Boxed-Lüfter kann ich ihn aber empfehlen.

*Pro:*
-Einbau
-Gewicht
-Backplate für drei Sockel
-geklebt kann sie nicht verrutschen
-Leise
-Höhe
-Preis

*Contra:*
-Kompatibilität
-Leistung
-geklebte Backplate bei Mainboardwechsel
-keine Herstellerinfos über Kompatibilität oder Eignung für Prozessoren​







​


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für ITX-Systeme*

Bildspeicher1


----------



## >ExX< (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für ITX-Systeme*

Jo, das ist ein netter kleiner Pc, und von dem CPU Kühler hab ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört, und da wo ich ihn gesehen habe, dachte ich sofort dass er nicht so viel Kühlleistung hat, da er so klein ist, aber zum übertakten war der Pc sowieso nicht gedacht oder??
Aber ein guter Pc


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für ITX-Systeme*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Jo, das ist ein netter kleiner Pc, und von dem CPU Kühler hab ich vorher noch nie etwas gehört, und da wo ich ihn gesehen habe, dachte ich sofort dass er nicht so viel Kühlleistung hat, da er so klein ist, aber zum übertakten war der Pc sowieso nicht gedacht oder??
> Aber ein guter Pc



Mir war dieser Kühler auch noch nicht bekannt,er sieht echt komisch aus, mit diesen aussparungen auf der Kühleroberfläche.
die 8mm Heatpipes gefallen mir


----------



## nobbi77 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für ITX-Systeme*

Na, ein bischen Übertakten wäre schön gewesen, aber jetzt läuft es sehr stabil mit erträglichen Temps.

Schade, dass dieser Überhang am Kühler nicht über die Rams geht, das wäre optimal gewesen. Evtl. Herstellungsfehler???
Aber wenigstens passt er ins Mini-Case gut rein.
Und an die kleinen PCs und benötigte Kühler wurde bisher ja nie soviel nachgedacht, obwohl immer mehr auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für ITX-Systeme*

Jo, alles hat mal in Kinderschuhen gesteckt


----------



## nobbi77 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für Mini-PC-Systeme*

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch eine komplette Kühlerübersicht für ITX-Systeme
Der ITX-Test in PCGH 3/2010 ist da ja schon eine gute Basis.


----------



## >ExX< (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für Mini-PC-Systeme*

Jap, wenn  das "alte" Heft ersteinmal durchgelesen ist( ja ich hab im Moment echt nicht viel Zeit)
wird das Neue gekauft und dann geschaut wie die Kühler sich so schlagen........^^


----------



## nobbi77 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für Mini-PC-Systeme*

Na, die Kühler sind halt noch nicht drin, es ist erst mal ein netter Test über ITX-Systeme!


----------



## rabensang (4. April 2010)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Durin Kühler für Mini-PC-Systeme*

Passt der Durin mit dem separat erhältlichen Crossbow Kit auch auf AMD Sockel?


----------

